# Non-Ubuntu users!!



## Hitboxx (Dec 19, 2007)

Hey guys,

Its a discussion, not a war or anti-Ubuntu topic.

I've seen a lot of Ubuntu related discussion here but never any other distros. Out of curiosity where are them?

I've experimented with Ubuntu/Debian long back just for the sake of it, thats all. Never used it regularly and probably never will.

So here it goes, How many of you *don't* use Ubuntu?

I'm on *Fedora 8 x86_64*. [..this is my comfort zone..]


 Edit: Can't add the poll now as I've already submitted the thread and also I guess non-Linux users will simply vote in it just for the heck of it.


----------



## ray|raven (Dec 19, 2007)

I personally use Zenwalk Linux / DreamLinux on my system.

Oh and why not a poll?

Regards,
ray


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 19, 2007)

^^
yeah a poll wud be gr8.add it.
BTW  i use linuxmint which is a mod of ubuntu.it is faaar better than windows.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 19, 2007)

not many cos Ubuntu has a great great community+free shipit service.
It is more likely that your all problems will be solved if You use ubuntu and not to forget the general superiority of debian based distros.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Dec 19, 2007)

1. Debian based >>> Redhat Based / Slackware based

2. OS with Lesser Bugs / more hardware support / more community support are favoured in linux world.

So Ubuntu / Mint / Debian all the way 

ps: I used Debian based Distros in most of my Linux Life. Tried Redhat based ones but was kocked of by bugged packages and support issues.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 19, 2007)

The reason why I left Fedora was lack of apt-get and dependency problems. Again, its just personal opinion. And I agree to the fact that Ubuntu community is the most active of all.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 19, 2007)

*Choices Differ...*

You have the folowing (popular) catogaries of Linux based OSes:


1. *Debian Based *- debian, ubuntu, mint, gos, linspire/freespire, xandros, etc etc etc
they are known for their stability and reliability. Ubuntu is just the most popular of them all. And yes, ppl use them mainly because of the superior .deb packaging system.

2. *Gentoo Based* - gentoo, sabayon, etc.
these are for all types of computers, because they need you(not compulsary) to compile software before installing, due to which there will be better adaptation of the OS to the computer.

3. *Red Hat Based* - Fedora, RHEL, SuSE, Mandriva, etc, etc:
these are the second most popular type, also the oldest. Known for their signature RPM packaging, they have a huge user base in the US governmental offices. These are not as much used as the debians due to the RPM problems. But they are still popular.

4. *Slackware based* - vector, slackware, slax, etc
known for their legendary server use, slackware distros are good for low end hardware. Vector Linux is an excellent example why.

several derivatives have sub derivatives too, and this keeps us entertained.

each of these above families have their shortcommings, but the user base is mainly affected by the following:

*eye-candy
security
GUI apps available
expandabiliy
stability
near by users(freinds, etc)*

the security is almost the same, but the rest are responcible for the wide variety of users.

*So yes, choices do differ and we are a happy family because of the same reason. In the linux world, we still have freedom of choice. I would not mind having a flame war within, because atleast this time, the battlefeild would be more level, and things only get intresting here.*


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 19, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> The reason why I left Fedora was lack of apt-get and dependency problems. Again, its just personal opinion. And I agree to the fact that Ubuntu community is the most active of all.


 Agree but what was the last version you used? I've seen Fedora since 5 and it has tremendously improved over the years(er.,, all the others have too).

What I mean is, I've rarely seen any dep issues since 2 years, and besides, you can use apt-get on it also. All the commands and functions are the same as in any other .deb distro. And the latest yum in 8 is so fast, I would say almost as apt-get.

And not to sound spiroylic, but Fedora 64 performs better than Ubuntu 64, I dunno how to say it, but 64bit users will know this. (those who've tried both)

Again, its a personal preference, heck., as long as its Linux


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 19, 2007)

Hitboxx said:
			
		

> Agree but what was the last version you used? I've seen Fedora since 5 and it has tremendously improved over the years(er.,, all the others have too).
> What I mean is, I've rarely seen any dep issues since 2 years, and besides, you can use apt-get on it also. All the commands and functions are the same as in any other .deb distro. And the latest yum in 8 is so fast, I would say almost as apt-get.


do you mean that I should install my Fedora 8 DVD and not my Ubuntu 7.10 DVD? I could still give fedora a try before Hardy Heron comes...


			
				Hitboxx said:
			
		

> Again, its a personal preference, heck., as long as its Linux


right on point


----------



## ray|raven (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Choices Differ...*



			
				MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> Fedora, RHEL, SuSE, Mandriva, etc, etc:
> these are the second most popular type, also the *oldest*.



Slackware is the oldest linux distribution still being maintained.Not Redhat.
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slackware

Regards,
ray


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 19, 2007)

MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> do you mean that I should install my Fedora 8 DVD and not my Ubuntu 7.10 DVD? I could still give fedora a try before Hardy Heron comes...


lol., Why not try them both for a few days? 

Both have their learning curves and you need an open unbiased mind to test them. Ubuntu definitely has an upfront out-of-the-box aura to it. 

How do you think I stuck with Fedora? It wasn't my first distro and won't be the last. I've seen Ubuntu up close too and ironically I left it because of some hardware issues then, which Fedora handled with aplomb. I'm sure those issues are rectified now in Ubuntu.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Choices Differ...*



			
				rayraven said:
			
		

> Slackware is the oldest linux distribution still being maintained.Not Redhat.
> *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slackware


 sorry bout that. forgot.


			
				Hitboxx said:
			
		

> lol., Why not try them both for a few days?
> 
> Both have their learning curves and you need an open unbiased mind to test them. Ubuntu definitely has an upfront out-of-the-box aura to it.
> 
> How do you think I stuck with Fedora? It wasn't my first distro and won't be the last. I've seen Ubuntu up close too and ironically I left it because of some hardware issues then, which Fedora handled with aplomb. I'm sure those issues are rectified now in Ubuntu.


 1. I can't keep reinstalling distros on my PC because its old, and has lots of sensitive data which I don't want damaged.

2. With 256 MB DDR 400 RAM, and P4 2.66 GHz with GMA 900, do you think either will work well?

3. Both have Gnome, so their learning curves are similar. So my FF experience will help.

3. Please see my question about the DVD drive in my Ubuntu thread


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 19, 2007)

Offtoicmetalheadgautham-just got fedora 8 with linux for you mag.
is it beter than mint 4.0??
do i install it??


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 19, 2007)

@Gautham

1. You trust an old PC with lots of sensitive data..? at the rate of hard drive failures these days?

2. I guess they should, processor part is ok, RAM is...ok too, not sure. Never know till you try

3. Not Gnome, I meant the day-to-day working, installing apps, maintaining files etc.

4(3). Posted there.


----------



## kalpik (Dec 19, 2007)

My main reason of using ubuntu is their repositories. I mean they have EVERYTHING in their repos! I have to manually download and install a LOT of stuff on fedora, like java, checkgmail, virtualbox etc..


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 19, 2007)

Sunny1211993 said:
			
		

> Offtoicmetalheadgautham-just got fedora 8 with linux for you mag.
> is it beter than mint 4.0??
> do i install it??


It is better than Mint 4, but it won't be out-of-the-box like Mint and you need to still install codecs and plugins from the net repos.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 19, 2007)

^^ 
in what aspects is it better?


----------



## anantkhaitan (Dec 19, 2007)

I am on Fedora not because I dislike others but i am comfortable with it.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 19, 2007)

Sunny1211993 said:
			
		

> ^^
> in what aspects is it better?


*Usual questions:*

1. state system config
2. state type of internet connectivity(if any)
3. state level of experience with Linux
4. state perpose of the OS(the things you plan to do with it)


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 19, 2007)

Last I used was Fedora 5. Then jumped to Ubuntu camp and haf stuck here primarily coz of the community and .deb packages. I'm now comfortable with it.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 19, 2007)

@metalheadgautham
1.u know my config yaar.im abtom.
ok here it is- 2*1GB DDR2 Ram,Pentium D 3.4Ghz,8600 GT 256MB,Intel 945 GCCR  Mobo,320 GB HDD from which only 10-12 GBs ae left.
ill have to uninstall mint so that i cud install fedora.   
2.2Mbps net ,will be 256K in 1 month or so.i think thats gud enuf.
3.Very less experince with linux.can set up a connection in debian based distros only.i know nothing more abt terminal.
4.listening to songs,watching movies,surfing,chatting and gaming(freeware linux ones like openarena.)


----------



## FilledVoid (Dec 19, 2007)

I would have tried FC recently but the problems are I dont have a AMD64 version and gary4gar said he had to download 800 updates :O which would make me cry on my crippled connection.


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 19, 2007)

kalpik said:
			
		

> My main reason of using ubuntu is their repositories. I mean they have EVERYTHING in their repos! I have to manually download and install a LOT of stuff on fedora, like java, checkgmail, virtualbox etc..


...Which is the one of the many reasons(the no.1 being its Marketing) why its the most popular distro out there.

But to an experienced Linux user(like me), it won't really matter if its auto or manual, all they know to do is drive



			
				exx_2000 said:
			
		

> I would have tried FC recently but the problems are I dont have a AMD64 version and gary4gar said he had to download 800 updates :O which would make me cry on my crippled connection.


I can understand it will be very hard for you. But AMD64? Are you trying 64bit Fedora? What about 32?


----------



## kalpik (Dec 19, 2007)

There are a lot of other minor things too! Like java is a problem.. I managed to get it to work, but then it just plain stopped working after a reboot  Also the libnotify popups are a little too large for me.. Hehe.. call me finicky but some of the regulars would know how often i do distro hopping, but always manage to come back to ubuntu


----------



## FilledVoid (Dec 19, 2007)

Why try 32 bit when your processor supports 64 bit  .


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 19, 2007)

exx_2000 said:
			
		

> Why try 32 bit when your processor supports 64 bit  .


Erm.,and you think 64bit is like heaven or something..

No, there isn't a lot of difference yet, only minute changes. Plus you need to shake a foot and a leg in 64bit coz of flash and java issues. But since you would just like to try, 32 is sufficient, I guess.


----------



## mediator (Dec 19, 2007)

I use both many times Fedora (Deskt.) and sometimes Ubuntu (Lap.). But Ubuntu isn't as rock solid as Fedora! FC3 to FC5 and the feeling of being a poweruser still remains intact, the reason for which I left Windows a long time back! Even on doing ssh in and out Fedora gives instant results whereas Ubuntu gives 2-3 seconds delay!

Ubuntu is nice. Boot up time of both are almost same, but working on Fedora gives the charm, the realtime experience and performance. But again its the individual experience! 



			
				hitboxx said:
			
		

> Agree but what was the last version you used? I've seen Fedora since 5 and it has tremendously improved over the years(er.,, all the others have too).
> 
> What I mean is, *I've rarely seen any dep issues since 2 years, and besides, you can use apt-get on it also.* All the commands and functions are the same as in any other .deb distro. And the latest yum in 8 is so fast, I would say almost as apt-get.
> 
> ...


 +1


----------



## FilledVoid (Dec 19, 2007)

> No, there isn't a lot of difference yet, only minute changes. Plus you need to shake a foot and a leg in 64bit coz of flash and java issues. But since you would just like to try, 32 is sufficient, I guess.



Well its like getting a cycle and pedaling all the way up an Interstate Highway while you have a Benz in your garage. Further all 64 bit versions seems to have lack in some area for some reason. I dont get it shouldnt more preference be given to 64 bit OS considering that a majority of processors come out as 64 bit ?


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 19, 2007)

Yes, 64bit is catching on, but it will need more time I guess. I had read an article about the same sometime back and it had pretty neat explanation. Let me search if I had bookmarked it, will post the link here later.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 19, 2007)

Debian is what am sticking with.not even ubuntu which i uses regularly!ubuntu is just there in my partition with all 3D effects enabled,just to show to windows fanboys who tries my pc .
The main thing any distro should focus is on package management and quality,correct dependecy list generation etc.Debian got automated tools for creating .debs and apt+dpkg or wajig will be very much userfriendly than a windows s/w uninstaller or redhat/fedora or gentoo/slackware ones 

yeah,Ive started with redhat 7.2 after shifting to linux.many things are much superior in fedora than ubuntu,i agree,still the rpm deps hell makes it impossible*farm3.static.flickr.com/2083/2107303482_23a9c0f5d8_o.png
for that matter i ran fedora4 too last.
I appreciates redhat's tools for network and enterprises solutions.but a Desktop user may be comfortable with ubuntu,or those who like to try it pure Debian like me run Debian Sid


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 19, 2007)

I use OpenSuSE. Have been using it since 9.3 Professional went Free. I believe it was paid earlier. Am on OpenSuSE 10.3 now. I got a little rattled when they signed an agreement with Microsoft recently. So just to play it safe, am learning a little of Ubuntu too.

I started with RH 7.0, then moved on to 7.2, then Mandrake 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, then RH9, then no linux for a short while before I tried SuSE 9.3 Professional. I liked it very much and since then there's been no looking back. I have been gradually de-addicting myself from Windows. I now usually login to my Windows once or twice a month, download a whole lot of updates, Windows and McAfee, and reboot to SuSE *farm3.static.flickr.com/2355/2107305358_394278500c_o.png


----------



## shady_inc (Dec 19, 2007)

Not that I have tried any other distro except ubuntu, but from what I have read and heard about ubuntu, it is the most user-friendly OS for someone switching over from windows to the linux.
Personally, it's just been a week or so since I installed ubuntu.But I fail to find any striking similiarity between ubuntu and windows.Windows is waaay too bad while ubuntu is waaay too good for me.!!


----------



## FilledVoid (Dec 19, 2007)

> Not that I have tried any other distro except ubuntu, but from what I have read and heard about ubuntu, it is the most user-friendly OS for someone switching over from windows to the linux.



I hear that Mandriva is way too user friendly too  .


----------



## x3060 (Dec 19, 2007)

yup , mandriva worked like charm for me  . . no problem there , also did mint 4. . . as far as i am concerned , i have just started , so i just want to try all . . and finally settle with one . but hell , i like the interface of mint , i want to use both mandriva and Ubuntu too . . that puts me in a fix


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 19, 2007)

I started my GNU/Linux Journey with Slackware, way back when I was in class 7 or so.. then moved on to Red Hat 5.0, those were very tuff times.. then I stuck with Red Hat for a long time.. 7.0, 7.2, 8.0, 9.0 and then Fedora... till FC5 and moved onto Ubuntu and hafn't gone back simply coz I am satisfied, not that I am against any other distro


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 20, 2007)

Sunny1211993 said:
			
		

> @metalheadgautham
> 1.u know my config yaar.im abtom.
> ok here it is- 2*1GB DDR2 Ram,Pentium D 3.4Ghz,8600 GT 256MB,Intel 945 GCCR  Mobo,320 GB HDD from which only 10-12 GBs ae left.
> ill have to uninstall mint so that i cud install fedora.
> ...


keep MiNT.

But I am trying that Beautiful, shiny and offitial looking Fedora 8 DVD which I got with LFY, only because of PulseAudio, and the fact that the logo that looks like a slanted 8 abouve the word fedora and the number 8 are similar and this is a landmark release. But I will mostly switch to Ubuntu when 8.04 comes out. The fedora is only for testing, but I am still kept away by the fact that it recomends 512 mb ram, which I lack.

If you are familiar with Debian based distros, I have the following questions:

1. For the net, which scheme do you have? is it BSNL H-500?
2. How do you find MiNT? Is it good? Are you comfortable?
3. Are you impressed by MiNT?

PS: did you read that article in LFY about Quake3 based games? Thats where I got some info for my posts recomending those games.


----------



## coolpcguy (Dec 20, 2007)

I've been a SuSE fan ever since SuSE 6.3. But couldn't use it full-time.. couldnt do muchwithout an active net connection. The first thing I did when I got a Net connection was install SuSE 10.0. Now I'm using openSUSE 10.3 and loving it. As for those complaining no repos for openSUSE, haven't you guys heard of smart? Heck it even(supposedly) works on Fedora, Debian etc etc(havent tried though)


----------



## phreak0ut (Dec 20, 2007)

Tried my hands on Fedora 5, found it good. Good stability, but I hated downloading all the stuff and configuring everything by hand, but it thought me a lot and got me hooked to linux. Then, I had Ubuntu. A very light distro. Does all the work, but........ I didn't like the color. I didn't have the time to make my desktop eyecandy and I really hated when it came to downloading applications of my choice. Then came MINT!! I've been using it for more than 3 months and I am no way looking back to any other distro. I have Fedora 7 installed as well, that's because a network simulator is made specifically for that and it seems to be stable only on F7. I boot into F7 only when I need to do something, else for casual use, MINT ROCKS! I do log into Windows once in a while to update my system and av  Nowadays, for a game or two, after I got my 8600GT  Mint is my default OS


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 20, 2007)

MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> keep MiNT.
> 
> But I am trying that Beautiful, shiny and offitial looking Fedora 8 DVD which I got with LFY, only because of PulseAudio, and the fact that the logo that looks like a slanted 8 abouve the word fedora and the number 8 are similar and this is a landmark release. But I will mostly switch to Ubuntu when 8.04 comes out. The fedora is only for testing, but I am still kept away by the fact that it recomends 512 mb ram, which I lack.
> 
> ...


1.i have MTNL 749 NU plan 2Mbps speeds 12-8 unlimited.Will get 256K unlimited from next month.
2.I find mint better than ubuntu GG.its too good.im quite comfortable with it and i like its theme and compiz.
3.surely,im impressed with mint.i have tried all ubuntu GG,Opensuse 10.3,fedora 8,mandriva 2008,UU 1.6 but found mint to be best among all of em.i didnt give a full try to fedora 8 thats why i couldnt come to conclusion that it was good or bad.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 20, 2007)

Sunny1211993 said:
			
		

> 1.i have MTNL 749 NU plan 2Mbps speeds 12-8 unlimited.Will get 256K unlimited from next month.
> 2.I find mint better than ubuntu GG.its too good.im quite comfortable with it and i like its theme and compiz.
> 3.surely,im impressed with mint.i have tried all ubuntu GG,Opensuse 10.3,fedora 8,mandriva 2008,UU 1.6 but found mint to be best among all of em.i didnt give a full try to fedora 8 thats why i couldnt come to conclusion that it was good or bad.


Then keep mint. Its made for you. Fedora only if you like experimenting.(you may even like it)

PS: Don't ever go for 256 UL scheme. The night time UL @ 2mbps allows you to download double in those 6 hours compared to what that 256 UL gives in 24 hours. The speed makes all the differece. I am veeeeeeeeeeeery happy with my BSNL 500 for the same reason. When I wake at 6:30 AM, I can download a whole distro before leaving for school. A CD in 75 minutes is a luxuory few can afford, and I am loving it ATM.


----------

